# 1 free pic!!!



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

I will make ONE free horse pic! UPDATE: I will make another one! anybody?

just give me the pic (or url, or what type of horse you want) and text u want on it and I can make it for you.

Whoever replies 1st with the info gets it....

edit: almost forgot my examples: 





































PLEASE DO NOT USE ANY OF THESE PICS (even though they have my copyright on them)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh! Oh! Oh! I'll give you the information now!

I love...


Missy
&
Woollii


[img]http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg201/Star_Dazzle/WoolliiandMissy.jpg[/img]


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

great! I will get started in it now!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Hope you like it!!!! PLEASE let me know if you want anything added or changed!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks! I was kinda hoping. I can make my own banners. What I really would like done is if you keep that, but do what you did in you last pic. You know, the one with the Dressage horse. So it's like blured kinda? ThankS!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

All you're doing is running it through a filter and adding text....which can be done on MS Paint.

Am I correct?


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Thanks! I was kinda hoping. I can make my own banners. What I really would like done is if you keep that, but do what you did in you last pic. You know, the one with the dressage horse. So it's like blured kinda? ThankS!


oh, ok! Sure! I will do that now!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

bubba13 said:


> All you're doing is running it through a filter and adding text....which can be done on MS Paint.
> 
> Am I correct?


I do effects and stuff too... but yes, that can be done on ms paint too I think


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

How's this?: 

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s134/magicluff/WoolliiandMissy.jpg?t=1205077064

Again, let me know if you want me to change/ad/fix something![/img]


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep! Thanks! That's wonderful!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Yep! Thanks! That's wonderful!


great! glad you like it!


----------

